# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Great Comparison Chart of Desktop 3D Printers

## Larry

I was always looking for a chart or table which compared the various desktop 3D printers on the market today.  There are so many printers out there now it becomes overwhelming trying to figure out which would be best for clients.  Recently "Find The Best" added a page just for 3D printers.  The url is as follows:  http://desktop-3d-printers.findthebest.com/

Currently they list 41 different printers, ranging from the Makerbot lines to Leapfrogs, to ones I never even heard of.  I'm sure many more will be added as well.  They give details such as accuracy, extruder head totals, price, materials used etc.

----------


## atoff

Here are the lists that I found invaluable for my search.

https://thre3d.com/category/desktop
http://www.3ders.org/pricecompare/3dprinters/?o=Price
https://sites.google.com/site/3dprin...t/xyz-printers

I narrowed down my choices by build size and price, then researched each very extensively.  I also took to forums and Google groups to get opinions, and to see what's being developed.

----------


## krauerking

im a really big fan of Aniwaa.com because they do a good job of reviewing and giving you ways to search by specific features

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Aniwaa Version two is out...
Aniwaa has just launched version two of its 3D printing database  website. This might not initially seem like the most exciting news in  the world, but wait until you have seen what they have to offer. This  website, first launched in 2013, allows users to compare products and  programs in an easy to read table format. This means that visitors to  the site can skip over the hours of intensive web surfing and site  digging to find out the essentials about printers, scanners, sites, and  programs as well as compare them to each other to find the perfect  match. For more details, read the full article: http://3dprint.com/96753/aniwaa-to-simplify-search/

----------


## curious aardvark

looks pretty good on a quick perusal. 

The only thing that I'd change is that they list printers that don't yet exist. 

I'd maube have a seperate list - or tick box to seperate machines you can actually buy now. With ones predicted for the future that you can't actually buy.

----------


## Davo

Someone else posted a nice interactive utility, but I can't find the link.

----------


## AniwaaMartin

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback on Aniwaa!

*@curious aardvark:* good point, we do have a status field (Available, Announced, Funding, Discontinued) but this field is not a filter. I agree it'd make sense to be able to filter and see only printers available. We'll work on this and keep you posted!

Thanks

Martin

----------


## Davo

http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/

----------

